# Help with breeding



## garcimat021 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a hennie blue rooster with a black hen what are the color offspring they will have and what are the chances of them have the hennie gen 
And is there a system for finding the color offspring they will have


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Blue/black genetics are fun! 

Black/black: black
Splash/splash: splash
Blue/blue: 25 black 25 splash 50 blue
Black/splash: blue
Blue/splash: 50 blue 50 splash
Black/blue: 50 black 50 blue



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

